# Anyone watch Top Shot on the History channel??



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

caught it for the first time last night. they do some pretty awesome stuff. last night they had to shoot an axe blade from straight-on, and if they did it right it splits the bullet and pops balloons on either side of the axe blade. do we have trick shot experts or exhibition shooters on the forum? anyone do any crazy shots like that??


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

have my dvr set to record every episode. so far the show has been pretty good. i personally thought the best challenge was the elimination challenge shooting the tommy gun and i hope it gets better as the show goes on


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I did for a while till I found out about Sons Of Guns and that I'm related in some far out way to the owner of Red Jacket. The show is awesome, and they do some real cool mods.*


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

Sons of Guns is also a favorite of mine


----------

